# Squirrel hunting near Grand Forks



## craig_rod (Oct 15, 2021)

Hello all -

I moved here last year from central Maryland (there are probably 5 hunters in the entire state). I wasn’t raised hunting, so I know very little about it. I’m about to complete hunters ed, and then I would like to go squirrel hunting. I was told that WMA’s are good for squirrel hunting. However, when i look at google earth, it doesn’t look like there are any trees in any of the WMA’s near here. Is it possible that this is just because they were taken during fall?

Also, a slightly more stupid question. Assuming I were to go hunting on a WMA, where would be a good place to park? Im guessing that leaving my truck on the side of a dirt road wouldn’t be the best idea.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Call the local game warden. They can be a wealth of information.


----------

